# My Touchpad didn't like the latest nightly dated 4-12



## Okiflyer (Feb 26, 2012)

with the speaker volume at zero every time i touched the screen i would get a machine gun sound. i would have to volume up a few clicks then back to zero to get it to stop. have restored back to the 4-8 nightly and all is well again .


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

My 0329 nightly started doing exactly that once, but I don't know if the speaker volume was zero and don't recall if I tried changing the volume to solve it. I rebooted and it was all better again, and hasn't happened since.


----------



## Okiflyer (Feb 26, 2012)

ok just installed again and no problems so far.


----------



## mostlygadget (Apr 13, 2012)

I installed 0412 and did not had that issues at all (I upgradeded from CM9A2 to this build). My issue is distortion when the touchpad goes to sleep. I get this from google music or any podcast playing in background, moment the touchpad wakes up issue is gone. This is also a known issue, i believe?


----------



## STBXXL (Mar 30, 2012)

No issues so far with 20120412 (coming from 0329).


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

mostlygadget said:


> I installed 0412 and did not had that issues at all (I upgradeded from CM9A2 to this build). My issue is distortion when the touchpad goes to sleep. I get this from google music or any podcast playing in background, moment the touchpad wakes up issue is gone. This is also a known issue, i believe?


Yes, it is a known issue.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

haven't noticed any issues so far. just noticed that some of the system sounds seemed to have changed to something less harsh which i like.

been only a few hours but no crashes yet. (fingers crossed)


----------

